# Begrüßungsmeldung bei Knoppix



## Orbiter (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe grade angefangen mich mit Linux zu beschäftigen, dazu habe ich mir Knoppix 3.2 auf HD installiert. 

Eben habe ich meinen Kernel neu kompiliert von 2.4.21-xfs auf 2.4.22, einfach um es mal zu machen. 

Alles scheint auch funktioniert zu haben, weil _uname -r_ mir die neue Kernelversion anzeigt. Allerdings erhalte ich beím einloggen immernoch die Begrüßungsmessage "Welcome to Knoppix (Kernel 2.4.21-xfs)" Mir scheint, dass dieser Text in irgendeiner Startdatei steht. Weiß jemand wo? Nachgeschaut habe ich schon in /etc/profile bzw. .bashrc (obwohl root keine bashrc hat).

Kann man irgendwie alle Dateien nach dem String durchsuchen?

Gruß

Orbiter


----------



## flashOr (11. Februar 2005)

Dateien nach String durchsuchen geht mir grep. Ansonsten keine Ahnung wo die Meldung steht.


----------



## dritter (11. Februar 2005)

/etc/motd
motd = Message Of The Day... 
Dort sollte soetwas drin stehen... Du könntest dir auch ein kleines script schreiben, was beim systemstart die ausgabe von uname -r dort rein schreibt..


----------



## Orbiter (11. Februar 2005)

Achja stimmt *mir an den Kopf fass*. Davon hab ich sogar schonmal was gehört, aber auf die einfachsten Sachen komm ich immer nicht.


Danke


----------

